# Tricks With Your V Plow



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

How do you like your V plow?? Compared to your old straight blade.

How do you use It to Your advantage?
Do you ever use the V position>?
How about the dog leg??...When do you find this feature handy??
And the scoop position....Tell us how you can make more time ...or ...do a better job With the V Plow


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i love my boss v only other blade i might buy would be a blizzard.

use the V to bust up piles if there too big to carry all at once.

dog leg comes in handy next to buildings. so your not wind rowing it all over. but you can actually carry some . quicker clean up time.

carrying snow is so much better and faster. 

running with 2 of my guys who both run 9ft blades. i can run circles around them. unless they hook there trucks together. side by side both blades angled in. literally rubbin mirrors on the doors..


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

payton;358697 said:


> unless they hook there trucks together. side by side both blades angled in. literally rubbin mirrors on the doors..


I'd like to watch that.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

This Is just my 2nd yr running a V plow...and now getting use to It so I don't have to look at the buttons...At first I felt like a piano player ...with all the diff modes.

I Love the V...I use the scoop the most ,pushing loads with no wind rows...and that dog leg Is great too...never really use the V position too much.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Here at work I've used our 9'2" v boss and butted edges with our loader with a 10' angle plow, that will move some snow, but can get tricky. It is something to watch.


----------



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't have any experience with a straight blade but I have grown to love my Boss V. The vee postion came in real handy with the blizzard we just had. The city came through and plowed all the side streets and buried everybodies driveways with a 4' high x 4' wide iceburg. There's no way I would have been able to bust through these with a straight blade. I use the scoop postion a lot too. It doesn't back drag for crap though. I don't want any more residential accounts anyway.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

*Dog leg? What is this?* I've never used a Vplow or paid much attention to them as I'm completely fine with straight blades but I'm interested in what's that about.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

There is no comparison with a straight blade. If you want a plow that has bullet proof hydraulics and unparalleled design, get a Boss. I would never buy a different plow, period.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Winter Land Man;358963 said:


> *Dog leg? What is this?* I've never used a Vplow or paid much attention to them as I'm completely fine with straight blades but I'm interested in what's that about.


From the Western Website: 
Dogleg Blade
Move one wing to straight blade position and the other "OUT" to scoop blade position for clean up of windrows. Kinda like this...... \___

This makes the blade a little wider than a straight angled blade and kind "shoots" the snow out for windrowing. I haven't had a chance to do it this year, but have done it in the past.

Mostly, I use the scoop postion. If it's a light snow, I will run the V position to clear the lane while I am putting down salt in the same pass. Less to melt that way.

I had a Meyer 8.5' for 8 years and then got the Western V. There is no comparison, IMO.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Daner;358647 said:


> How do you like your V plow?? Compared to your old straight blade.
> 
> How do you use It to Your advantage?
> Do you ever use the V position>?
> ...


Driveway with drifted snow that is abive the height of the plow, nothing like the V to do the job. Use it quite a bit to bust through and get a start on cleaning up. This picture was from the first pass. Coming down the 1rst 200 feet of drive would have take a straight balde about 1 1/2 hours with the drifts. Took on pass to open it up with the V.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Once opened up I dog leg to get the most in front of the blade without without widrows. This same drive would have taken 2 hours with a straightr blade, I know because I have done drives like this with a straight blade. Took longer than I wanted, but I have only once taken up to 45 min. to do this drive.

The inverted V is also great for stacking the snow. This pile is 30 feet long and about 20 feet deep.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I haven't had the luxury of using mine in a deep snow, yet, but I do remember trying to bust through drifts with my straight blade and it was exhausting...to say the least. Plus, the angled plow "throws" you to whichever side you have it angled. I could only dream of having a V plow to keep centered and bust on through....Just like you did. Great pics there ECS.

The other this is stacking: I could never stack as high with my straight blade as I can with my Western MVP. And you don't get hung up as easily...IMO.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

The pile in the first pictures starts out nearly at the back corner of the house in the picture. I used a straight blade for 6 years when I worked for some one else until I got fired. When I started doing this on my own I went to the V because it was very warranted with the snow and wind we get here. Saves time and equipment.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

payton;358697 said:


> side by side both blades angled in. literally rubbin mirrors on the doors..


Me and another guy did that at a large lot on this last storm. Kinda cool but a little nerve racking. We were almost done so we took it slow cause or mirrors were real close to one another. In fact they may have bumped a little. Cleared a hell of alot of snow real quick though.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

This is my first year with a V and I will never go back to a straight blade. This week I have used that "dog leg" quite a few times, I think its great for wind rowing long passes, it all together cut out some of the trail off. The scoop position is sweet, it has definetly cut my time down in some lots, other lots where I thought it would be a little quicker (a V blade) it hasn't been. All in all, I love it, and I dont know if its me but I would say if you see 10 trucks plowing commercial, 8 of them have a V blade of some type, kinda like when you buy a new car, as soon as you drive it off the lot you seem to see a ton of them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ECS, you still suck. :realmad: 

JK was wondering if winter finally set in for you, obviously it has. I hope all is going well for you. Don't worry, LLM hasn't made it back yet.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

William B.;359054 said:


> Me and another guy did that at a large lot on this last storm. Kinda cool but a little nerve racking. We were almost done so we took it slow cause or mirrors were real close to one another. In fact they may have bumped a little. Cleared a hell of alot of snow real quick though.


Ya,
Thats the only way we plow my big lots. Get the trucks together and put em side by side. I do it in all of mine, just one big pusher. My buddy that drives my other truck is a hell of an operator so we get rollin fast through the lots. Just dont forget to angle away from each other at the end, otherwise you can get sucked right into the other truck very easily. The plows are hitting at all times, no big deal. Im not too worried about scratching the paint on my stuff. I have pro wings on both of my plows so that makes it a little easier also. Its 43 degrees here and all my snow is MELTING!!!!!!!!!! Hope you guys had your piles pushed back enough cause next week it will turn to pure concrete.......


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

so, giving that a V-plow is awesome for a blizzard and huge snows.

how about a regular 3 to 12" storm, big lot
V-plow vs. a 8' plow with wings. 

How does that compare out?


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;359167 said:


> ECS, you still suck. :realmad:
> 
> JK was wondering if winter finally set in for you, obviously it has. I hope all is going well for you. Don't worry, LLM hasn't made it back yet.


 Started out really good and has of late turned into **** for snow. No snow just fuggin cold here.

How ya been?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

LoneCowboy;359284 said:


> so, giving that a V-plow is awesome for a blizzard and huge snows.
> 
> how about a regular 3 to 12" storm, big lot
> V-plow vs. a 8' plow with wings.
> ...


thats apples to oranges. 
i love my v blade. it does so much. with a str8 blade you only got so many options.

it comes down to what your use to and what you like/prefer.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

William B.;359054 said:


> Me and another guy did that at a large lot on this last storm. Kinda cool but a little nerve racking. We were almost done so we took it slow cause or mirrors were real close to one another. In fact they may have bumped a little. Cleared a hell of alot of snow real quick though.


Our guys running the pickups do this often if a loader isnt near by to push up a windrow. Some times they put all three of them togeather. They put the 1 ton in the middle casue its heavyist and put the plow in the straight postion and then the other two on each side angled in. The center guy gets alot of snow. We always fold in mirrors while doing this. If it ever snows agian I'll take some pics, or a video.


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

I've been running a Western MVP 8.6 for the last 3 winters. Not a bad plow, but when it's -10 to -30 F, like we have seen this winter in Steamboat Springs, CO. It barely moves in and out. Tough plow, but not as user friendly as a Boss V-plow. I feel bad for you guys that haven't plowed this winter. We have only had 13 plow events here. Not bad, really glad we did most of our contracts as seasonal rates, vs. per plow events. Anybody have a 10 foot plow that would fit a Cat 908 loader. The Daniels wing plow that we run is really too long and doesn't ocilate like the Snow Wolf Plows we run on our Cat skid steers. Thanks, and sorry for getting off topic. mark


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Nice Pics ECS*

I love to tangle with a good snow storm...anyone else got any V Plow action Pictures???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Real good, haven't really gotten squat for snow, just light stuff, lots of salting only a few plowings and those were on the border of being worthwhile. 

As for how I used my v-plows, pretty much every position except V. Count on 1 hand the number of times I needed a V for that position to really break through a drift. And I started with a V-plow in January of '90.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

hotsprings77;359972 said:


> I've been running a Western MVP 8.6 for the last 3 winters. Not a bad plow, but when it's -10 to -30 F, like we have seen this winter in Steamboat Springs, CO. It barely moves in and out. Tough plow, but not as user friendly as a Boss V-plow.


You want to see something cool? Change your fluid and run Boss fluid in there. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. No,..I guarantee it. Boss fluid is formulated not to freeze up and get stiff like Western, or tranny fluid does. I've seen the difference first hand and on numerous occasions. It is a little more money but so what? What is that to the production you get?


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Runner;360888 said:


> You want to see something cool? Change your fluid and run Boss fluid in there. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. No,..I guarantee it. Boss fluid is formulated not to freeze up and get stiff like Western, or tranny fluid does. I've seen the difference first hand and on numerous occasions. It is a little more money but so what? What is that to the production you get?


Thanks for the Tip Runner...My Western Is a bit slow ...I will try that as well


----------

